# First Sailfish



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Decided to launch the kayak in the gulf and try to catch some king off of the east end of Panama City Beach. Launched at 5:45 or so and landed a very small king (+/-22") at about 6:15 on a frozen cigar minnow. I re-baited and set the rod in the rod holder when I heard a crash behind me and my other rod was doubled over. I turned around and saw a saifish tailwalking behind me! Never caught one before, so it got pretty chaotic. After about 20-30 minutes of multiple jumps and runs, I finally hoisted it into the yak for a quick picture before release. Just my luck -my iphone was soaked and would not take any pictures!! Oh well, I revived the fish for a minute or 2 and it swam off. Guess I need to get a GoPro. Here are the pic's that I was able to get - they are not very good but they are my only proof.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

That's awesome man! Congrats! He hit a cig?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Plenty of proof and congrats!


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. He hit a frozen cigar minnow on a short piece of 40 lb wire with a pink and white duster. I still can't beleive I landed it - the whole time I was thinking "at least I saw it jump" but the little trebles held!


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

awsome congrats.....:thumbup:


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

man I wanna catch one good work!

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I'm jealous. I really need to put in the time to try and catch one


----------



## Kachok (May 1, 2012)

Sailfish on a yak.... I call that water skiing  Congrats!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet first right there!!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice catch!:thumbup:


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Nice - got to get in the gulf to get me one...


----------



## BigPapiAU (Jan 29, 2012)

*Lucky dog*

Luckiest guy on the gulf coast fishing out of a T160!!!
Haha, just joking bro. Great fish. Wish I would have Been out there to take your pic. We gotta hit it up next calm morning.


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

That is awesome man.


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

BigPapiAU said:


> Luckiest guy on the gulf coast fishing out of a T160!!!
> Haha, just joking bro. Great fish. Wish I would have Been out there to take your pic. We gotta hit it up next calm morning.


Luck?!?! Aren't you supposed to use #4 & #6 trebels with frozen cigs when targeting sailfish?


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Congrats on the sail.


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice work. Those small trebles will land anything if you never apply too much pressure to straighten or pull them. Takes a skilled fisherman though so you should be proud! From the pics that one looked bigger than average. I bet it was a thrill.


----------



## DanS1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks! It wasn't a giant - probably @ 5' from lower jaw to fork. I didn't want to keep it out of the water too long, so I didn't bother pulling out the tape measure. I am assuming that this is probably average size.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Congratulations. Who cares if it wasnt a giant. You caught a sail from a kayak.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

super nice!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scott


----------

